# 20 inch river smallmouth - what a fatty!



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

River was a little high and muddy but looking at weather forecast I decided this may be my last chance to get out this week. As expected the water was barely wadable but I was able to get out into the middle where there is a decent sized slack area a little deeper than surrounding area. Started off with a floating minnow but could not get it down to the bottom so put on a shad crank bait (I think by Matzuo). I was working it as slow as possible and was ticking it off the bottom when bam, I was snagged. As I let line slack to see if lure would float off it started moving to the right..... second hookset made this pig realize she was hooked and the fight was on. While not the crazy epic battle you get with warm water the pull was still very strong and the weight was incredible. My heart raced when I got her to the surface and realized it was not a monster Saugeye... it was an absolute pig of a smallmouth. A few quick glamour shots of this 20 incher and she was released so she could spawn another year.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Congrats !!!!! that is monster


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

What a Beautiful Fish. ! Congratulations.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Simply stunning colors on that brute. Congrats on securing another monster !!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

All i can say is wow....lake erie fish ohio!!!!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Holy cow, fantastic smallie Scott!


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Beautiful coloring... and just look at that gut! Congratulations, sir!


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Holy Cow!


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

I can't believe how early in the year and how many nice smallies I've seen already on this site.. 

However... This one takes the cake!!! Absolutely stunning fish. The color, camo and that GUT are all what I would expect of a smallie of this caliber. Dream fish, no doubt. Congratulations sir. My jaw is on the floor.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

That fish is awesome!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

That's a pig scott


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Amazing just amazing!!!!


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

That'd fit right in with pictures of any of the Boundary Waters, St Claire or Erie trophies I have seen pictures of. Great fish.


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

Great fish!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Beast!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

My word is that thing fat, perhaps the fattest example I've seen pictures of from SW Ohio!

I'd die to know a general area of this catch, only because I'd swear I'd met her a couple years back.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Cat Mangler said:


> My word is that thing fat, perhaps the fattest example I've seen pictures of from SW Ohio!
> 
> I'd die to know a general area of this catch, only because I'd swear I'd met her a couple years back.


They certainly look related, very nice fish btw.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Excellent catch SC!


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

Outstanding fish Scott! A true river trophy! A great example of why we River do what we do. It doesn't get much better! Again, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you all for the nice comments. Still pinching myself, remembering the moment she came to the surface and reveled herself. Still awestruck at the girth on this river run smallie.


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

What a fish! Congrats!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

What a wonderful fish. And I couldn't think of a better guy to catch her. Congrats on a true trophy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SConner said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments. Still pinching myself, remembering the moment she came to the surface and reveled herself. Still awestruck at the girth on this river run smallie.


so sweet you released her to grow and spawn....hopefully some lil kid gets a shot at her.....it will make a fisherman for life...nice fish Scotty


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't even know what to say...the rarity and beauty of such a fish is simply unmatched. Congrats on a spectacular fish SConner.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Very,Very nice fish!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Congrats on that catch. That's awesome.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Great catch Sconner!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That a pig of a smallie anywhere but even better it came out of a river-nice fish!


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

That is a dream smallie! Nicely photographed and never to be forgotten!


----------



## conley14 (Apr 24, 2009)

What do you think the weight was on that monster? 5lbs?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

conley14 said:


> What do you think the weight was on that monster? 5lbs?


I'd give it 5 lbs EASY!


----------



## Dly (Oct 25, 2016)

SConner said:


> View attachment 233595
> View attachment 233596
> 
> River was a little high and muddy but looking at weather forecast I decided this may be my last chance to get out this week. As expected the water was barely wadable but I was able to get out into the middle where there is a decent sized slack area a little deeper than surrounding area. Started off with a floating minnow but could not get it down to the bottom so put on a shad crank bait (I think by Matzuo). I was working it as slow as possible and was ticking it off the bottom when bam, I was snagged. As I let line slack to see if lure would float off it started moving to the right..... second hookset made this pig realize she was hooked and the fight was on. While not the crazy epic battle you get with warm water the pull was still very strong and the weight was incredible. My heart raced when I got her to the surface and realized it was not a monster Saugeye... it was an absolute pig of a smallmouth. A few quick glamour shots of this 20 incher and she was released so she could spawn another year.


Catch, a few pics and then release, you are a true sportsman.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't fish tournaments and have never carried a scale so I really have no idea what this fish weighs but thought maybe around 5 lbs. Any tournament guys out there? I would love to have a realistic estimate on weight of a 20 inch smallmouth with this kind of girth. How much weight is added by the egg sacks?


----------



## Parker78 (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome fish, thanks for sharing those beautiful pics. Congrats!!


----------

